# how often to give dexamethazone



## judymayes (Aug 10, 2016)

my goat is haveing urinary problems i called the vet she is out of the office and i was told to start penicillin ,banamine and dexamthhazone but i know how many times a day to give the dexatethazone and banamine ...any recommendations would be appreciated...the receptionist told me per vet orders but she was looking up doseages but didnt tell me how many times a day to give and i really want to do it correctly.

Judy


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

following (I just started a kid on dex and the only thing I could find was 1cc per 20# not how often. If you don't get a answer here could you please post what the vet says)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Banamine is only once a day. Dex would depend on why your giving it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Dex is 1 x a day as well. 

When you want to stop the Dex, it must be weaned off if you give it daily.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^^ yes I read that too. It said over a period of 5 days


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Did the vet say why both Banamine and Dex together..Is this a buck with UC or a doe with urinary track infection? Banamine is 1 cc pr 100# once a day for 3 days unless otherwise instructed by vet..and Dex as mention is tapered off over a 5-6 days period..how much Dex are you giving?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Dexamethazone is not a drug with which I have experience. Can anyone tell me what it treats, and how it treats it? I ask, because sometimes I am the one who has to bring suggestions to my vet, not the other way around.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Dexamethason ( dex) dose depends on whats being addressed.I found this helpful post.
taken from : Goat 101 Saanendoah info
CAUTION: Do not use in pregnant does, it can cause them to abort.
USES AND DOSE RATES: use the smallest dose that achieves the desired effect in order to limit adverse side effects. In general, anti-inflammatory doses are 10 times the physiological levels, doses to suppress the immune system are twice the anti-inflammatory dose, and doses to treat shock are 5 to 10 times the immunosuppressive dose.
Used as an antiinflammatory it prevents the development of the inflammatory response. As an anti-inflammatory and pain reliever for joint and bone injuries (dose rate: 1/2 to 1ml/20 lbs).
For head injuries or "brain burn" following too vigorous disbudding (1-2mg/20 lbs).
For shock (1-2mg/20 lbs). To : 1. Increase capillary blood flow (improved circulation), 2. Decrease absorption of endotoxins, 3. Decrease production of Myocardial Depressant Factor 4. Decrease organ damage.
Following stroke or other cerebral vascular accidents (1-2mg/20 lbs).
Combined with thiamine (B1) to help reverse brain swelling associated with polioencephalomalacia .
Ketosis (4-8ml). Glucocorticoid reaction. The gluconeogenic effects of dexamethasone, when administered intramuscularly, are generally noted within the first 6-12 hours (faster via IV route). Blood sugar levels rise to normal levels within 12-24 hours. Acetone bodies are reduced to normal concentrations usually within 24 hours. The physical attitude of animals brightens and appetite improves, usually within 12 hours. Milk production, which is suppressed as a compensatory reaction in this condition, begins to increase. The recovery process usually takes from three to seven days.
Allergic reactions to insect bites or other allergins (1/2 to 1ml/20 lbs).
As supportive therapy in mastitis, metritis, traumatic gastritis and pyelonephritis, while appropriate primary therapy is administered. In these cases, the corticosteroid combats accompanying stress and enhances the feeling of general well-being.
As supportive therapy while an animal is recuperating from severe debilitation and therefore eats better during the very critical period of early recuperation (dose rate: 1-2 mg/20 lbs 5-8ml to an adult doe, repeat in 12-24 hours ).
As supportive therapy in inflammatory conditions, such as arthritic conditions, snake bite, acute mastitis, shipping fever, pneumonia, laminitis and retained placenta.
To induce labor (parturation) before 144 days. Dex is the drug of choice for increasing the chance of live kids when inducing labor/paturation before 144 days.
May be used in animals with acute or chronic bacterial infections providing that the infections are controlled with appropriate antibiotics or chemotherapeutic agents.
CAUTIONS: Because of the anti-inflammatory action of corticosteroids, signs of infection may be masked. Overdosage of some glucocorticoids may result in sodium retention, fluid retention, potassium loss and weight gain.
DO NOT USE in combination with medications of the NSAID class (ie, Banamine (flunixin meglumine), aspirin, phenylbutazone (bute) [note: Bute may reduce the effects of corticosteroids], etc.) the combination of these medications could lead to bleeding in the stomach or intestine.
CONTRAINDICATIONS : Except for emergency therapy, do not use in animals with chronic nephritis (kidney disease). The existence of congestive heart failure, diabetes and osteoporosis are relative contraindications. Do not use in viral infections during the viremic stage.
WITHDRAWAL : Meat none. Milk 72 hours.
STORAGE : Store between 2-30°C (36-86°F).
*


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good info there.


----------



## jss520 (Jun 25, 2017)

I have been giving our goat dex. My vet said to give for 3 days and then assess after a week if I needed to give it again. I was treating for probable tendon strain.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

> As an anti-inflammatory and pain reliever for joint and bone injuries (dose rate: 1/2 to 1ml/20 lbs).
> For head injuries or "brain burn" following too vigorous disbudding (1-2mg/20 lbs).


I am confused, is it ML or MG? Those would be 2 different amounts! Thanks! (I bet it is 1-2 ml per 20 lbs.!) 
I have an old dosage chart, boy is it off. They have 1 cc (ml) per 100# for Dexamethasone.


----------



## jss520 (Jun 25, 2017)

mL

Sent from my SM-G900V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep ML


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you! That is why this is such a wonderful site. Someone always knows the correct answer and no one is snarky! Thanks again!


----------

